# Considering a Nissen Fundoplication? Already have one?



## 19277 (Mar 26, 2007)

Hi,If you are considering the surgery to control GERD, I have posted my experience on my home website. (click my name then you can find it).I am not trying to persuade or disuade, I simply want to share my experience.Good luck all,


----------

